# What would you do?



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi

Just want to know your thoughts on what you would do in our situation

We had DIUI #2 this month and got our BFN yesterday    and I am do not know what to do now. I had a 10 week wait between attempt #1 and #2 as my timings were rubbish (ovulation at the weekend). But the major problem is at the same time we have accepted an offer on our house and will probably be moving in the next 4 - 6 weeks. If I do not try next month then I won't be able to try until January which seems like a life time away!!! But do I spend £1k TTC when all the stuff with moving etc is going on. Is it too much? Worry/moving boxes..

I am also aware that there is only 1 school year between DD and DS so only really wanted 2 school years between DS and potential future sibling, so that they are all at school in close proximity but if I wait until January then there will be 3 school years between DS and next baby.

In addition we are using sibling sperm, we have 1 vial left but the clinic have now said there is possibly another 2-4 available and no one else seems to be using this, so I could use 1 next month and then save 2 for next year if next month was not successful. Also if I do try next month then that would be the 3 DIUI before we would go to a review at the clinic to decide if we change treatment. We could then have the review before we plan to start again in January, however if we wait until January we would have 1 DIUI and then have to have a review and then start again (more delays!) I am so impatient.

I am waivering to trying again next month and just trying to do most of the packing in the next 2 week, DP agrees, but just thought I would try and get your opinions.

Thanks


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi 2 mummies,

Sorry for your bfn  
I think if it were me, I'd be tempted to try again quite quickly.
Not sure why, but feels like the logical thing for me - already psyched up etc.  
Especially if you can get the extra sperm for next year if you needed/wanted it.
Also if, as you say, you get 3 bfn's then you are ready to plan a new approach fresh next year.  I really hope you don't get another bfn of course!

Good luck on making your decision.


----------



## 2011pink (Jul 11, 2011)

I think go for it. Okay moving home is stressful but it will also be a good thing as it will be your families new home. Also you will be busy sorting out house things etc that the 2WW may go quicker. But you have to go with how you feel deep down. If you arent that confident about doing it now though- I would wait till Jan as you want to be in the 'right' frame of mind for it.
Im sorry Im not much help


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

'New home, New baby!!!!' so I say go for it! 

Best of Luck and Babydust xxx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya!

Personally... i would go for it! Once i was on the train ride i didnt want to get off! But - it just depends how you feel and if you think you can cope with the juggling etc.

Im a firm beleiver in not obsessing too much over tx and carrying on with life as well. I think the more 'normal' we make our life the better - if thats possible at all!!   

Good luck in whatever you choose and i hope it brings you your BFP!   

k


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi there. Sorry about your recent BFN, it sucks doesn't it?

We have also had our 2nd BFN and had to make the decision whether to go for it this month or wait for a couple of months, either December or January after the new year as DW has a lot o work commitments in Oct and Nov which will make fitting clinic appts in impossible. We wanted to move on to medicated IUI as we have limited sib sperm too but the clinic wouldn't let us without us making an appt etc which would rule out trying this month. 

In the end we decided to just go for it and try this month, but I completely understand what you mean abou it feeling like throwing a grand away! I say do it anyway! As the others have said hopefully your 2ww will go faster with you being so busy moving house. I'm sure it'll be stressful but I'll be your 2ww buddy!

Love B x


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks all, I am feeling much more positive today and getting excited about trying again. We are definately going to go for it (if the days fall right  ). Like you say the 2WW should go much quicker - the last one flew by as we have been so busy sorting. Shame about the result though. So 1 more try and then if necessary we can get a review at the clinic in our break before January. Thanks for not telling me I am barking mad to consider it!

Berryboo, my clinic have told me that as I ovulate regularly that Medicated IUI would not help me, is this right or are they just really worried I may have a multiple birth and I know that they are monitored against this? I am just curious. I think they may push for me to move to IVF if I am unsuccessful and am a bit unsure about this?

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi 2mummies,

I'm glad you've decided to go for it this month and are feeling more positive. Got to be in it to win it as they say! As for the natural IUI vs medicated I think we feel if natural cycles haven't worked then a bit of extra help to get the timing right would be good, even if there's still only one follie (so not using it to get multiple follies if you see what I mean?) If our clinic did scans with a natural cycle so we could be sure that our insems were timed right I think I'd have more faith but they don't offer that, so I think the extra monitoring that comes with a medicated cycle would maybe make us feel that we were a bit more likely to succeed. I think we're biased as I conceived with a med cycle and DW wants to avoid IVF at the moment so it seems a good happy medium if you see what I mean. Our clinic recommends 3 natural cycles, then a hycosy and moving onto medicated I think (but I'll be able to tell you more if this cycle is unsuccessful and we go back for our next consultation). I had medicated cycles right from the start as I had very long irregular cycles so we didn't do this last time so it's kind of new to us too. 

I'm hoping that we'll both be third time lucky though and we won't have to worry about our next cycles. Lots of luck to you x x


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for your advice Berryboo. Let's hope for third time lucky for us both    DD took 4 attempts and DS 2 attempts so i definately think this one should be 3 attempts


----------

